# FS 2 tanks and misc equipment



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some things i need to get rid of quickly

current usa 36 inch HOT5 double bulb fixture. with some old bulbs $60

Hagen GLO 36 inch HOT5 double bulb fixture, has the mounting legs and the hanging kit $75










several 10 gallon tanks $5

aqua clear mini $10

HYDOR 550 powerhead only used for 5 months $25

I also have a 10 gallon rimless setup as an LED - lit riparium uses a submersible filter, hagen heater, 2 x 9 watt led bulbs various plants and a pair of white seam bettas. $155 takes it all










if you would like photos or further information, please pm me


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump! make me some offers


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bump ttt !!!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpo to the top!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Bah_hump!!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top!!!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top, new pricing


----------



## Mikey2455 (Jul 19, 2012)

Pm sent.......


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

no one wants a 45 gallon tank with over $100 worth of substrate for $35 dollars ... wow


----------



## santeclaws (Aug 3, 2012)

might be interested in the 45g... don't need the substrate though, just the tank.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Dont be silly... Take the substrate too then sell the substrate to get the tank for free!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

$35 for a quality 45g Hagen tank is a great deal by itself, the substrate is a free bonus, if you don't need it sell it, someone is always needing good quality growing substrate.
Good luck with your sales Kevin


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Im sick of tripping over this tank! someone come get it NOW
its free to the first person who calls me tonight. on the condition that it has to be gone this evening!!!!

-kevin
6047603273


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

tank is gone! finally!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

And just when you dropped it closer to my price range! 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikey2455 (Jul 19, 2012)

Pm sent about powerless earlier never replied about a meet time


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

The 10g rimless setup looks amazing in person, you guys should go see for yourselves


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

closing this thread


----------

